# Alder wood chips mix



## davidbrohman (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello. I have recently bought ecowoodbbq.com/alder-wood-chips-15-kg-bulk and have almost used it all. (have a big family) Want to mix alder wood chips somehow for the next family bbq and can't choose second flavor to get pleasant taste and smell. Maybe someone from community will share experience or recommend how to mix alder tree? Thanks in advance!)


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 30, 2016)

I've never mixed wood chips together (except in the smoker), but have used them in combinations, anywhere from 2-4 species. Alder is very mild, so most woods you use with it will give a little more bite, such as like hickory (sweet & sharp), or a deeper flavor as would cherry (sweet & heavy). If you really like the milder smoke and want to blend with a more available wood, then apple may be your ticket.

Here's a list of suitable smoke woods and the author's description of their aroma and flavor, along with foods he feels they're suitable for. Keep in mind, tastes vary from one person to another, so what I might like with a particular meat may not be to your liking, but this list may help you identify the traits in specific smoke woods:

Woods For Smoking

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2016)

Alder goes good with cherry, Apple, peach, pecan.


----------

